# Time at the range



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally my wife and made it to the range today. Only put 100 rounds through it. 50 from my wife who never shot a gun in her life. and 50 from me who never shot a hand gun. I think we did pretty good. 
mine 15yards








wifes 7 yards








shot great


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shooting...stay safe...JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

With more time, at those ranges, you should be all in the "A" in no time........they are smooth aren't they?


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Its the only handgun i ever shot, so i can't compare it to anything else. But i love it.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Way to go, both of you.


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

nice job. i just began shooting also, it took a few clips to actually be able to aim. i was having too much fun just pulling the trigger lol


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone now i can't wait to go again


----------

